
Being a Manager is Hard - aluminussoma
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/55k4lj/being_a_manager_is_hard/
======
mkozlows
Management is hard, yes, but the person who posted this is a terrible manager.

They probably work at a dysfunctional company where they don't have any models
for good management, and think of themselves as just doing normal management
things, but they're wrong. Very little of what they describe is acceptable,
and even less of it is actually good.

If your manager isn't terrible at their job, they're not working like that.

~~~
dragontamer
> but the person who posted this is a terrible manager.

None of the story actually happened. He's painting a picture about how things
can happen.

~~~
aynsof
>>Everything I'm typing below is completely made up, but is based on real
events It sounds like personal experience with the names and other small
details changed.

